# In ... Lichtern spielt Glück ... der ... Abgrund herauf (Nietzsche)



## osa_menor

Hallo an Alle im deutschen Forum,
Meine Frage  entstammt einer Diskussion im deutschen-spanischen Forum, die vorwiegend  auf Spanisch  geführt worden ist. 
Ich habe zwar meine Meinung dazu geäußert, bin mir aber gar nicht mehr sicher, ob ich den Sinn wirklich richtig  verstanden habe.
Hier ist der fragliche Vers:

Tag meines Lebens! die Sonne sinkt.
Schon steht die glatte Fluth vergüldet.
Warm athmet der Fels: schlief wohl zu Mittag
das Glück auf ihm seinen Mittagsschlaf?
*In grünen Lichtern spielt Glück noch der braune Abgrund herauf**.*

Quelle: http://de.wikisource.org/wiki/Dionysos-Dithyramben

Ich habe es so verstanden, dass Licht, welches von der untergehenden Sonne reflektiert wird, vom Betrachter, der oben auf einem Fels steht, als ein Lichterspiel wahrgenommen wird. Heraufspielen im Sinne von zurückwerfen?

Könnte man das auch ganz anders interpretieren? 
Im anderen Forum war jemand der Meinung, der Abgrund könnte auch das weite dunkle Weltall sein und die Lichter kämen in Wirklichkeit von oben.

Ganz logisch klingt der Vers wirklich nicht, denn das Meer (ich nehme zumindest an, dass hier auf ein Meer Bezug genommen wird)
kann eigentlich nicht gleichzeitig vergüldet sein und einen braunen Abgrund darstellen.
Oder doch? In dem Sinn, dass auf der vergoldeten Wasseroberfläche grüne Lichter spielen, die vom Meeresgrund (Abgrund) herrühren?

Wenn man etwas in eine andere Sprache übertragen will, muss man den Sinn in der eigenen Sprache begriffen haben.

Ich wäre Euch dankbar, wenn Ihr mir dabei helfen könntet.

Vielen Dank und allen einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Frieder

*In grünen Lichtern spielt Glück noch der braune Abgrund herauf**.

*Vielleicht sollten wir zunächst herausfinden, was dieser Satz überhaupt bedeutet.
Was bedeutet heraufspielen?
Was ist die Funktion des Wortes _noch_?Muss ich mir vorstellen, dass Glück im Dativ steht (der braune Abgrund spielt _dem _Glück herauf)?

Ich verstehe diesen Satz einfach überhaupt nicht. Er ergibt keinen Sinn.
Aber ich zähle mich auch nicht zu den Lyrik-Verstehern .


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Das Glück, das zu Mittag noch auf dem Felsen anzutreffen war, spielt/schillert jetzt in Form grüner Lichter über dem tiefen dunklen Wasser.


----------



## osa_menor

Hallo Frieder,

leider bin ich auch kein Lyrikversteher, deshalb möchte ich ja gerne Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen.

Das *Glück *verstehe ich als Objekt, und zwar ein Akkusativobjekt. Der *Abgrund* ist das Subjekt. Und das *herauf* bezieht sich meiner Meinung nach auf den Betrachter des Naturschauspiels, der irgendwo weit oben steht. Das *noch* ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein "sogar noch", ein "selbst".

"Selbst der braune Abgrund spielt (in Form von Licht) das Glück (zum Betrachter) herauf (auf den Fels).

Der Betrachter ist in einer solchen Stimmung, das er selbst dem braunen Abgrund (an sich etwas negatives) noch etwas positives (ein bisschen Glück) abgewinnen kann. 

Das Wort *heraufspielen* habe ich einfach ganz wörtlich interpretiert. Wie beim Federball - etwas von unten nach oben spielen.
Allerdings habe ich auf der Suche im Netz auch das folgende gefunden (geschrieben von jemanden, der den Nachlass Nietzsches aufgearbeitet hat:
_"Ein solches Gefühl, wenn der Mensch es vielleicht auch im  gewöhnlichen Leben nicht immer so ansieht, kann er oftmals selbst dem  gegenüber haben, was allem bewussten Dasein, allem bewussten Vorstellen  und Empfinden gegenüber in den Tiefen des Seelenlebens ruht, und was  zuweilen recht erdbebenartig aus unseren verborgenen Seelentiefen *heraufspielt*.__" - _Sprache von 1919 oder bei Nietzsche abgeguckt?

Ich muss dazusagen, dass ich mit Philosophie auf Kriegsfuss stehe, da ich als Informatikerin und Ingenieur alles gern logisch und "eineindeutig" haben möchte.


----------



## Demiurg

Könnte es sein dass "spielt" hier "spült" bedeutet?

Das DWB sagt unter "spielen":


> *IV*. _spielen_ für andre wörter.
> 1) s. _spillen_.
> 2) s. _spülen_.
> ...



_Der braune Abgrund spült Glück in grünen Lichtern herauf._


----------



## osa_menor

Schimmelreiter said:


> Das Glück, das zu Mittag noch auf dem Felsen anzutreffen war, spielt/schillert jetzt in Form grüner Lichter über dem tiefen dunklen Wasser.



Hallo Schimmelreiter,

danke für diesen Satz. Etwas in der Art hatte ich mir vorgestellt, aber ich hätte es nicht so schön formulieren können. 

Wir im Deutschen haben Glück  , es gibt nur das eine Wort dafür. Dabei kann es ganz verschiedene Bedeutungen haben:
"Ich wünsche Dir Glück." und "Ich empfinde Glück." - das sind ganz unterschiedliche "Glücke" .
Glück = Erfolg, Fortune, Wonne, Seeligkeit - Ich habe keine Ahnung welche Sorte Glück der Dichter hier meint!


----------



## osa_menor

Demiurg said:


> Könnte es sein dass "spielt" hier "spült" bedeutet?
> 
> ...
> _Der braune Abgrund spült Glück in grünen Lichtern herauf._



Danke Demiurg,
das klingt sinnvoll. Und weil "spülen" so prosaisch klingt, hat der Dichter das poetische "spielen" verwendet.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

osa_menor said:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung welche Sorte Glück der Dichter hier meint!


Happiness. Das Glücklichsein, das vom Licht herrührt. Das man auf dem Felsen genießt, solange er von der Sonne beschienen wird. Und von dem, wenn die Sonne untergeht und das Wasser in ihre letzten goldnen Strahlen taucht, in Form über dem Wasser schillernder grüner Lichter ein Abglanz, eine Erinnerung bleibt.





osa_menor said:


> Und weil "spülen" so prosaisch klingt, hat der Dichter das poetische "spielen" verwendet.


Glaub' ich nicht.
_
spielen - schillern_
DWB


----------



## Demiurg

Schimmelreiter said:


> _spielen - schillern_



Aber dann wäre "schillern" hier transitiv:

_Der braune Abgrund schillert Glück ..._

Das ergibt für mich auch wenig Sinn.


----------



## wandle

And why _herauf_, 'upwards'?
Does that mean that the brown abyss (the dark waters seen from the rock) reflects the dying light upwards in strange colours?

It is hard for me to attempt interpretation of such allusive, metaphorical German, but is he (a) asking if happiness or good fortune was asleep in the noontide of his life (in other words, was the best time of his life all wasted?) and (b) saying that all that is now left of that former good fortune is a strange, shifting, dying reflection of it?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Demiurg said:


> Aber dann wäre "schillern" hier transitiv:
> 
> _Der braune Abgrund schillert Glück ..._
> 
> Das ergibt für mich auch wenig Sinn.


Ich kann mir vorstellen - schließlich ist das Deutsch ja wirklich etwas seltsam -, dass die lautliche Nähe zu _spiegeln_ eine Rolle spielt: _​herauf-/widerspiegeln_


----------



## RoboSP

wandle said:


> and (b) saying that all that is now left of that former good fortune is a strange, shifting, dying reflection of it?.




No. He is simply saying that the Glück belongs to Dionysus, the night. The day belongs to Apolo. Die Sonne sinkt is a *Dionysos*-Dithyramben poem.


----------



## wandle

Yet it does seem to have a personal significance and to be a reflection on declining vitality.
The beginning of the next stanza surely confirms this:


> Tag meines Lebens!
> gen Abend geht’s!
> Schon glüht dein Auge
> halbgebrochen


----------



## osa_menor

RoboSP said:


> No. He is simply saying that the Glück belongs to Dionysus, the night. The day belongs to Apolo. Die Sonne sinkt is a *Dionysos*-Dithyramben poem.


I didn't know that Dionysos belongs to the night. That could change the perspective completely.
 Then the green lights maybe belong to the night and are not a reflection of the daylight. 
That could mean the amigo from the Spanish thread is right. If the person on the mountain considers himself at the top of the universe,  the deep dark space lies below him.
"schlief wohl zu Mittag das Glück auf ihm seinen Mittagsschlaf?" could mean that this person wasn't able to feel the day's happiness. 
But the darkness at the end of his life holds some happiness for him.


----------



## wandle

osa_menor said:


> If the person on the mountain considers himself at the top of the universe,  the deep dark space lies below him.


According to the final stanza, he is in a boat:


> ein Fisch
> schwimmt nun mein Nachen hinaus…


Presumably, therefore, the _braune Abgrund_ is the bottom, or the dark depths, of the sea seen from the boat. 
The green light would then be the effect of the dying sunlight in the water.

This page discusses the poem as an utterance or reflection by Zarathustra.


----------



## osa_menor

Vielen Dank an alle für Eure Antworten. 
Many thanks to *wandle* for the link to the PDF document. I hope I'll get an approach to Nietzsche that way.

Osa


----------



## RoboSP

¡Hi!

Braune abgrund = The *entire* ocean, which through *its surface*, reflects the sky lights.

One cannot see the ocean's depth from the outside. The sea's surface is first gilded, ¿then "braun"?, then "purple-red". Don't think Nietzsche is refering to the bottom of the ocean, its surface does create the reflection. Abgrund = Tiefe = Sea (including the surface)

*Nachlass.*
Sommer 1888 20 [1-168]

46.
Wirf dein Schweres in die Tiefe!
Mensch, vergiß! Mensch vergiß!
Göttlich ist des Vergessens Kunst!
Willst du fliegen, willst du in Höhen heimisch sein:
wirf dein Schwerstes in das Meer!
Hier ist das Meer, wirf dich ins Meer!
Göttlich ist des Vergessens Kunst!


Nietzsche refers to the smooth ocean surface:

diese heitere Tiefe!
Was Stern sonst hieß,
zum Flecken wurde es.

The ocean (Tiefe) is "joyful" (to Nietzsche's heart) because of the reflected sky lights (stars or anything else) in its surface.


----------



## osa_menor

"Flecken"  like *blur*, reflection on the oceans surface. Blurred because of the ripples.
Did you mean that?


----------



## RoboSP

Yeeeees


----------



## osa_menor

> Presumably, therefore, the braune Abgrund is the bottom, or the dark depths, of the sea seen from the boat.
> The green light would then be the effect of the dying sunlight in the water.


If the observer of the scene is in a boat, "herauf" doesn't make much sense. 
There isn't a big distance between the surface of the sea and the man in the boat.
Perhaps when he sees the reflections of light he still is on the mountain and later on he is in a boat.


----------



## wandle

osa_menor said:


> If the observer of the scene is in a boat, "herauf" doesn't make much sense.
> There isn't a big distance between the surface of the sea and the man in the boat.


Still considering it purely in terms of the visual image, if _der braune Abgrund_ is the bottom or the depths of the sea, then the green light effects could be the result of the dying sunlight reflected upward from the bottom or the depths. 
However, since he avoids saying _spiegelt_, we should presumably not lay too much stress on the literal idea of 'reflection'. 

It could be that the intersections of different layers of water at different depths cause certain effects of the light. Looking from the boat down into the depths, he sees the interplay of these unusual light effects, which are green because they are in sea water.

Others can suggest better than I what _spielt Glück herauf_ could mean apart from reflection, but (given that the light stands for _Glück_) to me it seems a possible sense that the abyss plays (i.e. works) the light 'upwards', meaning simply that he is looking down when he sees this play of light. If he sees it from above, the light must be coming up.


----------



## RoboSP

wandle said:


> Still considering it purely in terms of the visual image, if _der braune Abgrund_ is the bottom or the depths of the sea, then the green light effects could be the result of the dying sunlight reflected upward from the bottom or the depths.
> However, since he avoids saying _spiegelt_, we should presumably not lay too much stress on the literal idea of 'reflection'.
> 
> It could be that the intersections of different layers of water at different depths cause certain effects of the light. Looking from the boat down into the depths, he sees the interplay of these unusual light effects, which are green because they are in sea water.
> 
> Others can suggest better than I what _spielt Glück herauf_ could mean apart from reflection, but (given that the light stands for _Glück_) to me it seems a possible sense that the abyss plays (i.e. works) the light 'upwards', meaning simply that he is looking down when he sees this play of light. If he sees it from above, the light must be coming up.




No. The ocean's surface is "brown". Brown abyss = The entire ocean (but the Betrachter looks at it from outside, therefore he decided to call it that way). The sea is first gilded, then brown, the purple. Look at this: 

Vom Lächeln *vergüldet*
nahe mir heut die Wahrheit,von der Sonne gesüsst,
von der Liebe *gebräunt*, 

There is no much difference (¿to/for? Nietzsche) between "vergüldet" and gebräunt (braun)".


----------



## wandle

RoboSP said:


> Look at this:
> Vom Lächeln *vergüldet*
> nahe mir heut die Wahrheit,von der Sonne gesüsst,
> von der Liebe *gebräunt*,


Those lines are from _Von der Armut des Reichsten_ and it is not clear to me why they should be relevant here.


----------



## RoboSP

I already said that Tiefe = Braune Abgrund = Meer.  Braune abgrund is not the bottom, it is the entire ocean, and because the Betrachter looks at it from the outside, he decides to call it "braune Abgrund" (Outwardly it looks "braun"). There is no *much* difference between "vergüldet" and "braun". In fact, both are the description of the same thing: roasted (vergüldet or braun/gebräunt) sea.

*Nachlass.
Sommer 1888 20 [1-168]

46.
Wirf dein Schweres in die Tiefe!
Mensch, vergiß! Mensch vergiß!
Göttlich ist des Vergessens Kunst!
Willst du fliegen, willst du in Höhen heimisch sein:
wirf dein Schwerstes in das Meer!
Hier ist das Meer, wirf dich ins Meer!
Göttlich ist des Vergessens Kunst!*


----------



## berndf

RoboSP said:


> I already said that Tiefe = Braune Abgrund = Meer.  Braune abgrund is not the bottom, it is the entire ocean, and because the Betrachter looks at it from the outside, he decides to call it "braune Abgrund" (Outwardly it looks "braun"). There is no *much* difference between "vergüldet" and "braun". In fact, both are the description of the same thing: roasted (vergüldet or braun/gebräunt) sea.


You indeed said this already. But unfortunately you didn't give as any reason yet to buy into this. It is certainly not a common figure of speech in German.


----------



## osa_menor

Hallo
An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich nochmal zu Wort melden,  und zwar zum Farbenspiel des Meeres, das in diesem Gedicht als Bild dient.
 (Sorry, I can't write this in a foreign language. )
Das Poem beschreibt einen zeitlichen Ablauf. Das Meer ändert in Abhängigkeit der Tageszeit seine Farbe. Es ist blau wenn die Sonne scheint. Wenn sie untergeht, färbt es sich golden, rötlich, violett. Nach dem Sonnenuntergang kann es nachtblau oder schwarz aussehen und wenn der Mond scheint ist es silbern. 
(Braun passt nicht und ist hier kein Synonym für golden.
Ich denke "braun" ist der Abgrund nur im Kopf des Betrachters.
Dieses "Braun" ist kein "Goldbraun". Wenn man im "Deutschen" das Wort "braun" als Metapher verwendet, dann symbolisiert es etwas negatives und hat ganz bestimmt nichts mit "golden" zu tun.)
Revision meiner Meinung.
Fundstelle in Google Books:
Wolfram Groddeck; Friedrich Nietzsche - "Dionysos-Dithyramben" Band 2
"_In den „Dionysos-Dithyramben" findet sich das Wort „braun" in zwei  weiteren Verwendungen: „brauner Abgrund" und „braune Meere".97 ...
Das deutsche "braun", das ursprünglich auch 'glänzend', 'brennend'  und 'violett' bedeuten kann, erhielt erst durch die Rückübersetzung aus  dem Romanischen in der literarischen Kunstsprache des 17. Jahrhunderts  die Bedeutung 'finster', 'schwarz'._"
Laut Meinung des Autors verwendet Nietzsche das Wort in seiner ursprünglichen Bedeutung. Das würde die Meinung von RoboSP stützen.


----------



## RoboSP

:O

Thank you! Osea_Menor

Think i got the answer 
*
1) First*

Tiefe = Abgrund = The *entire* ocean, the ocean itself (which *through* its surface reflects the lights coming from the outside). Nietzsche doesn't say "bottom reflects..."

*Reason:*

Wirf dein Schweres in die _Tiefe_!
wirf dein Schwerstes in das _Meer_!

diese _heitere Tiefe_! (why heitere? because te sky lights are being reflected on the ocean's suface)   *---**
Was Stern sonst hieß,
zum Flecken wurde es.


*Stronger *reason (previous stage of the poem / the ocean represents the Tiefe):

1- *Tief* liegt die reine *Fluth*.
7- Nacht *heitere Tiefe*! *---**
8- Tief liegt die reine Fluth.

*2) Second*

Braun, in this poem, could be the *next* stage of the ocean's surface color (first was gilded), *but most likely it represents the ocean's depth, the tenebrosity (something negative).* Remember what osa_menor said:

Der Betrachter ist in einer solchen Stimmung, das er selbst dem braunen Abgrund (an sich etwas negatives) noch etwas positives (ein bisschen Glück) abgewinnen kann. Das noch ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein "*sogar noch*", ein "selbst".

What is your opinion?


----------

